# Manchester



## aaronb

so I'll be in Manchester for a few days end of August. Last time I went in 2010 there was no good coffee.

Is there now good coffee? Somewhere open on a Sunday is a double bonus.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Recommend North Tea Power in the northern quarter - open on Sundays too. Great coffee and good food too.


----------



## Coffedrinker

I had a reasonable cappa at "Teacup" on Thomas street. Also heard that North Tea Power on Tib St (just around the corner) is good too.


----------



## Kyle548

The V60 brew at NTP is pretty good, I had a Kenyan I could have mistaken for hot blackcurrent juice.

Their espresso has the potential to be pretty good, but they are very 3rd wave and rely on something akin to divination to get it right.

I have been there 3 or 4 times and every time but one they have failed to produce a decent espresso drink.

I think this is mainly up to them using a HB blend that might be particularly difficult to extract and using the typical 3rd wave 20g > 30g ratio.

Saying that, apart from them, there are very few places I can think of which will do a good drink.

Might be an interesting time if you drop into Mancoco though; a local roaster, I went there today and enjoyed myself pretty much.


----------



## rmcgandara

North Tea Power; Takk; Caffeine and Co; Brew boat on Castlefield on Sundays; Oak Street (inside the Craft Centre).

Out of city centre - Art of Tea (Didsbury); my fav - Coffee Fix (Gatley)

To add to the comments on their espresso, I too don't like it that much. saying that I loved it in a flat white.


----------



## ronsil

rmcgandara said:


> my fav - Coffee Fix (Gatley)


Just returned from there now. Lovely coffee & excellent variety of food as it always is.


----------



## aaronb

Thanks everyone!

























How hard is it to get to Coffee Fix? I'm staying in a hotel on Portland St.

NTP i's a name before, and I usually drink has Bean as espresso (but SO's not the blends) so will be sure to check that out.

Last time I was in Manchester was 2010 and had an absolutely dreadful coffee in a cafe on or near Portland St with big glass windows facing the road.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

aaronb said:


> Last time I was in Manchester was 2010 and had an absolutely dreadful coffee in a cafe on or near Portland St with big glass windows facing the road.


Shows how things are slowly beginning to change for the good. Long way to go though.


----------



## rmcgandara

aaronb said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How hard is it to get to Coffee Fix? I'm staying in a hotel on Portland St.
> 
> port


I suppose the easiest way to get to coffee fix is to get a train to gatley from picadilly, and then walk maybe 10 min or less.

you can also check the cornerhouse (on oxford road), the top bar has a La Marzocco Strada and they serve Ipanema coffee.


----------



## Kyle548

rmcgandara said:


> I suppose the easiest way to get to coffee fix is to get a train to gatley from picadilly, and then walk maybe 10 min or less.
> 
> you can also check the cornerhouse (on oxford road), the top bar has a La Marzocco Strada and they serve Ipanema coffee.


The Corner House is a little hit and miss depending on who the barista is though.


----------



## ronsil

The trains from Piccadilly to Gatley run very regularly & it only takes 8-10 minutes.

Coffeefix is near the Co-Op Supermarket opposite a large Pub,


----------



## rmcgandara

Kyle548 said:


> The Corner House is a little hit and miss depending on who the barista is though.


Completely agree.


----------



## Kyle548

rmcgandara said:


> Completely agree.


Saying that, I once had a lady serve me and make the most beautiful chocolate bitter espresso I have ever had.

Another time some guy served me, he made a single shot latte for the drink in front of me, left the second shot on the tray then when I ordered just gave me it.

I don't mind economising a little for the same order, but the drink I had had already lost its crema and started to cool.

It was an awful shot.

Not the worst I have had though, at least his conceptual knowledge of espresso wasn't too compromised and I'm sure his milk drinks were acceptable.....


----------



## aaronb

FWIW, I used North Tea Power for all my Manchester needs, and it was excellent. See my review on the North Tea Power thread.

Thanks again all.


----------



## bash787

aaronb said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How hard is it to get to Coffee Fix? I'm staying in a hotel on Portland St.
> 
> NTP i's a name before, and I usually drink has Bean as espresso (but SO's not the blends) so will be sure to check that out.
> 
> Last time I was in Manchester was 2010 and had an absolutely dreadful coffee in a cafe on or near Portland St with big glass windows facing the road.


Errm was that McDonalds !!


----------



## aaronb

Nope, its next to the music shop which is exactly the same style of building. A fair way down from McDonalds (closer to the Piccadilly Gardens end).

Was closed in August but still had all the tables in it with a layer of dust. Nothing in the window to explain it's demise.


----------



## Charliej

aaronb said:


> Nope, its next to the music shop which is exactly the same style of building. A fair way down from McDonalds (closer to the Piccadilly Gardens end).
> 
> Was closed in August but still had all the tables in it with a layer of dust. Nothing in the window to explain it's demise.


I would hazard a guess at shit coffee vs high rent and business rates.


----------



## rmcgandara

it is the coffee lounge. I have never been in.


----------



## aaronb

You missed nothing, except bad coffee!


----------

